# Boid - The Social Supercomputer



## Super XP (Aug 16, 2018)

This is a very interesting project on the EOS.io Blockchain. You can utilize your CPUs to generate BOID tokens among other ways. Connect your devices and generate boid, and earn rewards.
If you are interested in giving it a try, the link is below. Also if you are holding EOS, there will be a 5 boid to 1 EOS airdrop coming soon too.

Further details and signup can be found by searching for "Boid Alpha".


*What is BOID?*
At the heart of Boid is the desire to make the benefits of blockchain technology accessible to all people. Boid acts as a gateway, lowering the barrier to entry for non-technical users to directly participate in blockchains and distributed computing projects. Boid has a social network layer, where users can join together in teams and compete on global leaderboards.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 16, 2018)

Seems to be either a mining scam or some weird fad that'll die off.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2018)

Can I make a blockchain based battle royale game? Capital investors should fall over themselves trying to give me money.

I still don't really understand what it is. I've read the wikipedia article, but I still don't get it.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 16, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Seems to be either a mining scam or some weird fad that'll die off.


It's no mining scam. They have a great Discord and Telegraph group too. 

It's basically combining CPU power to help those that need it. In return you get rewarded. It's pretty cool. Actually.



Frick said:


> Can I make a blockchain based battle royale game? Capital investors should fall over themselves trying to give me money.
> 
> I still don't really understand what it is. I've read the wikipedia article, but I still don't get it.


You can make a Blockchain based game if you like. On the EOS.io Blockchain. 

So far there's EOS Wizards,  EOS Knights and a couple more. They also have buy and sell items in the game. Pretty cool.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm pleased to see that blockchain can be used to do better than wasting energy and computer parts.

I'm surprised cryptomining isn't a kind of "rent computational power" instead. Like you subscribe and get a cut of the rent price.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 16, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> I'm pleased to see that blockchain can be used to do better than wasting energy and computer parts.
> 
> I'm surprised cryptomining isn't a kind of "rent computational power" instead. Like you subscribe and get a cut of the rent price.


Agreed.

POW is inefficient and wastes massive amounts of power all while places in the world can use power / energy to survive but they can't afford it.

This is why Dan Larimer,  Legendary Programmer and Genius Visionary created DPoS to help eventually rid the world if POW. The same thing Bitcoin uses.

Dan Larimer created Steemit, Bitshares and EOS.  All three are the most active Blockchains of all time.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2018)

Super XP said:


> You can make a Blockchain based game if you like. On the EOS.io Blockchain.
> 
> So far there's EOS Wizards,  EOS Knights and a couple more. They also have buy and sell items in the game. Pretty cool.



But why? SFEOS looks interesting, but what's the point of using blockchain technology for a game?


----------



## Super XP (Aug 16, 2018)

Frick said:


> But why? SFEOS looks interesting, but what's the point of using blockchain technology for a game?


Decreased R&D costs and multi-game integration.
In game currency, selling virtual goods.
Higher security, multiple games on the same Blockchain allows cross functioning of game features. Etc.

Many more positives for Blockchain.  Of course there's various negatives too, but the benefits outweigh IMO


----------



## Super XP (Aug 24, 2018)

Here's a little more info about BOID.
BOID - Social SuperComputer based on EOS Tech.

They have rewards coming soon too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

This so stinks of brightlocker.com.  If you want to contribute to human advancement, try BOINC.



altcapwn said:


> I'm surprised cryptomining isn't a kind of "rent computational power" instead. Like you subscribe and get a cut of the rent price.


Never heard of Azure or AWS?  Better performance, lower cost, and secure environments.  No reason to consider blockchain at all.



Frick said:


> But why? SFEOS looks interesting, but what's the point of using blockchain technology for a game?


Makes the users directly pay for the upkeep.  Other than time to write the code, the developer/operating can only profit.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 24, 2018)

I clicked the link and got virus warning on my work computer. WTH


----------



## Super XP (Aug 24, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I clicked the link and got virus warning on my work computer. WTH


Virus warning. Lol 
That's funny, it's a regular website and a platform based on EOS Tech.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

The fact anything to do with blockchain doesn't come up with a search for "boid," this is really fringe/unpopular/obscure.

Wouldn't surprise me at all if the website has a JavaScript cryptominer running which tripped anti-malware software.


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2018)

Super XP said:


> Here's a little more info about BOID.
> BOID - Social SuperComputer based on EOS Tech.
> 
> They have rewards coming soon too.



So I've read through the entire boid site and that site, and I still have absolutely no idea what the point is, apart from generating BOIDs, which can be used to access "advanced account functions" and vote on the platform development and using them to mine cryptocurrency, which seems redundant.

What does it actually provide, practically?


----------



## Super XP (Aug 24, 2018)

Frick said:


> So I've read through the entire boid site and that site, and I still have absolutely no idea what the point is, apart from generating BOIDs, which can be used to access "advanced account functions" and vote on the platform development and using them to mine cryptocurrency, which seems redundant.
> 
> What does it actually provide, practically?



By the Discord Boid Mod:
Boid is a metaplatform... meaning it will bring together distributed computing, mining and distributed storage in one easy to use account that an everyday computer owner can run. They can contribute to research while earning crypto for themselves or donate it to charity or scientific projects.

And to add:

Boids mission is to bring these protocols to the masses and help educate and facilitate the adoption of blockchain and distributed networks


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 24, 2018)

So it's an "easy" way supposedly for non-techy people to mine crypto as well as contribute to distributed computing projects, just how much % does boid take from your mining efforts, I also see you linked your own account meaning you would also get a cut from anyone who joined using that link, that was nice of you... I'm sorry just for that reason and the fact that their info is so vague I'm out, though good luck trying to get others to sign up under your referral link, seems a lot like you spamming


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2018)

Super XP said:


> By the Discord Boid Mod:
> Boid is a metaplatform... meaning it will bring together distributed computing, mining and distributed storage in one easy to use account that an everyday computer owner can run. They can contribute to research while earning crypto for themselves or donate it to charity or scientific projects.
> 
> And to add:
> ...



So instead of running BOINC or mining Whatevercoins I mine BOIDs which i can then use to get Whatevercoins or spend on BOINC or whatever? That is utterly redundant and it sounds like someone is just after a quick buck because blockchain, look! I have a blockchain, and you can have one to! It's a platform! See how flat it is! Invest enough and you can vote! On stuff! AND THERE'S PRIZES!


----------



## flmatter (Aug 24, 2018)

so how is cyrptokitties doing these days?     sorry OT


----------



## Super XP (Aug 25, 2018)

flmatter said:


> so how is cyrptokitties doing these days?     sorry OT


CryptoKitties?  The same one that's on Ethereum, the same Ethereum that's slow, expensive and pretty much useless. Probably not fine lol



NdMk2o1o said:


> So it's an "easy" way supposedly for non-techy people to mine crypto as well as contribute to distributed computing projects, just how much % does boid take from your mining efforts, I also see you linked your own account meaning you would also get a cut from anyone who joined using that link, that was nice of you... I'm sorry just for that reason and the fact that their info is so vague I'm out, though good luck trying to get others to sign up under your referral link, seems a lot like you spamming



Spamming?  Not at all, it's free choice whether you want to view this thread or not. And that's correct,  it's a referral link. Though you can always remove the end portion, had you chosen to try it out. That said, I'm sure U how referrals work. Like anything else that has referrals.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 25, 2018)

Super XP said:


> CryptoKitties?  The same one that's on Ethereum, the same Ethereum that's slow, expensive and pretty much useless. Probably not fine lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spamming?  Not at all, it's free choice whether you want to view this thread or not. And that's correct,  it's a referral link. Though you can always remove the end portion, had you chosen to try it out. That said, I'm sure U how referrals work. Like anything else that has referrals.


its a referral link, regardless, you knew what you were doing posting it when you did and in all likelyhood you wanted to profit from it like everything with your own referallink, you didnt specify you were linking people to it and you wanted people to sign up to increase your presence/ranking, you should really get banned for such links imo

its free choice when jacki chan from china comes in posting links to his own crap on ebay but it's still spam, shame on you trying to profit from your own crap on boid expecting to profit from everyone signing up to this oh so great idea....


----------



## Super XP (Aug 25, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> its a referral link, regardless, you knew what you were doing posting it when you did and in all likelyhood you wanted to profit from it like everything with your own referallink, you didnt specify you were linking people to it and you wanted people to sign up to increase your presence/ranking, you should really get banned for such links imo
> 
> its free choice when jacki chan from china comes in posting links to his own crap on ebay but it's still spam, shame on you trying to profit from your own crap on boid expecting to profit from everyone signing up to this oh so great idea....


Seriously, get over yourself.
Careful not to click on 100's of thousands of referral links online OK. LMHO


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 25, 2018)

Super XP said:


> Seriously, get over yourself.
> Careful not to click on 100's of thousands of referral links online OK. LMHO



A little abrasive with that "Seriously, get over yourself".  @NdMk2o1o, has a right to express his/her concerns...

And, it is a little bit surreptitious to post a link and not disclose that you will, possibly, profit from it.


A little info on BOID, quote from their FAQ:



> What does “Boid” mean?
> Boid is short for bird-oid. A computer simulation of birds in a flock. Each “boid” follows simple rules of interaction with nearby boids. Many boids interacting results in emergent meta patterns. Likewise, the Boid Platform relies on computing resources from a large number of individual contributors. These small contributions cumulate into massive real-world impact.
> 
> What is Boid?
> ...


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2018)

95Viper said:


> A little abrasive with that "Seriously, get over yourself".  @NdMk2o1o, has a right to express his/her concerns...
> 
> And, it is a little bit surreptitious to post a link and not disclose that you will, possibly, profit from it.
> 
> ...



I read that, and it says absolutely nothing of value. No practical applications apart from something about participating in a blockchain and competing, and how recruiting more people will give more Boid power, which isn't explained at all.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 25, 2018)

Frick said:


> I read that, and it says absolutely nothing of value. No practical applications apart from something about participating in a blockchain and competing, and how recruiting more people will give more Boid power, which isn't explained at all.



Did you read this FAQ on Tokenization:


> What is the BOID?
> Boid will have a native cryptocurrency called BOID. The token will be airdropped to EOS token holders in 2018 Q3. You can earn BOID IOUs during the Alpha by running the Boid app. More details about tokeneconomics will be released soon.
> 
> What is the function of BOIDs?
> ...



Just my opinion... It looks like some pyramid scheme.

Quote from TEAM FAQ:



> What is a Boid team?
> A Boid team is a group of users who are gathered around a specific brand or idea.
> 
> Do I have to be on a team?
> ...


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Did you read this FAQ on Tokenization:



Yep, and that doesn't really say anything either, other than they exist and you can use them to improve the platform, which will earn you more boids?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 25, 2018)

"I'm in a Boid Team  its called WCBOID
I Contribute every time i take a Dump on my WC (proof of workload accepted is when i flush and it goes tho sometimes some gets returned till i Reflush).

Join my Team


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Just my opinion... It looks like some pyramid scheme.


Ponzi came to my mind too.  Maybe multi-level marketing scheme.  In any case...


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 25, 2018)

Super XP said:


> Connect your devices and generate boid, and earn rewards



Sounds boring honnestly. Adding a "social" dimension doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't have a problem with an informative thread, I do have a problem with personal referrals and therefore unfortunately the link is gone, happy to leave the thread open for a longstanding member.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> I don't have a problem with an informative thread...


So why is this one still here, it tells us nothing except, Blockchain, because we can.


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

Can't say I get it either... coming from a miner. Looks like you would be joining a distributed computing project (which does... I don't know) that somehow incorporates blockchain tech (for what reason... I don't know) and you get rewards (boid tokens, which are worth... I don't know).

It really shouldn't be confusing this many people. When Nicehash was first brought to my attention here on TPU it was immediately clear what it was. This is


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 26, 2018)

This is 100% a scam... Yes you can gain from it (kind of? useless currency for a currency generator?), but in reality they get majority and you get a tiny slice while using your computing power.

Also any tech firm that calls their platform "Hacker proof" is a red flag to me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> So why is this one still here, it tells us nothing except, Blockchain, because we can.


Because some members were shall we say..... looking at it in a more positive light I thought it only fair to keep it open, I gave the OP as a longstanding member the benefit that he would not post known scam material here, if it genuinely is proven otherwise I will be the first to shut it down.


----------



## Crusti (Aug 30, 2018)

Does it mean that joining this system I don't need to have a supercomputer for mining? It will work on a usual notebook? Or I understand it wrong?


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2018)

Crusti said:


> Does it mean that joining this system I don't need to have a supercomputer for mining? It will work on a usual notebook? Or I understand it wrong?



Yes and no. You mine BOIDs, which you can then somehow use to get cryptocurrency. You can mine on anything, but it won't be fast.


----------

